# rolled tubular, how to clean before reglue



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

how should i clean the dirt off of the cotton rim strip on my grifo? or doesn't it much matter... what was once white is now all black from dirt... majority of the center of the rim strip is clean, but the edges are all nasty black, and the part that rolled in the wet course today is all dirty looking... does it not matter?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

If it's not torn or loose then it should be good to reuse, but since I'm not there to see the tape for piece of mind I would replace it.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

i may have been using the wrong term... im not using tape... i am referring to the cotton strip on the Grifo, where the rim/tubular interface


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I was speaking of the base tape, not rim tape which you shouldn't be using on a tubular.


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

adam_mac84 said:


> i am referring to the cotton strip on the Grifo, where the rim/tubular interface


"base tape"


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

mild soap and water. let dry. good to re-glue.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

I cut off the glue chunks with a razor blade (Olfa snap-off blade knife to be exact), then wash with detergent and water, and rinse thoroughly. Alternately, if you are lazy or want pristine basetape, you can send it to Tire Alert to get the basetape replaced.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I've used tubulars for about 10 years back in the 70's never had a tire roll off thus never had mud and dirt get to it. I would think after that kind of abuse the base tape would be damaged? I still lean towards replacing the tape, it's not that expensive, around $7 for Jantex, but it "might" save you a huge headache.

If you've been using tubulars for any length of time then you should be able to replace the tape without sending it to someone. And Tire Alert does some strange things from what I've heard of other forums. One guy sent a tire in to get the tube replaced and instead of replacing the tube with latex tube they stuck a cheap $3 butyl tube in there instead and charged a lot of money. But their web site does show base tape replacement at $14 plus you pay to ship there they pay to ship back.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

froze said:


> I've used tubulars for about 10 years back in the 70's never had a tire roll off thus never had mud and dirt get to it. I would think after that kind of abuse the base tape would be damaged? I still lean towards replacing the tape, it's not that expensive, around $12 for Velox, but it "might" save you a huge headache.


You sew your own base tape back on? Impressive!

I always will have dirty glue at the edges, even if the tire doesn't roll/ peel at all. Exposed glue at edges + dirt = dirty glue. Unavoidable imo.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

tjanson said:


> You sew your own base tape back on? Impressive!
> 
> I always will have dirty glue at the edges, even if the tire doesn't roll/ peel at all. Exposed glue at edges + dirt = dirty glue. Unavoidable imo.


Yes I did, yes we all did back then, and besides all base tape I've ever used was held to the tire by glue not sewed on unless they changed it in recent years which doesn't seem to be the case since they still sell glue on base tape.! There was no place to send our tires too. Just like on a rare occasion after going through both spares on a ride I had to pull the tire off and unstitch it small portion of the tire, pull a small section of the tube out and patch the sucker and put back and be riding in about an hour instead of walking for 3 or 4 hours. If your going to be messing around with tubulars then become an expert at it and do it all yourself. Otherwise use clinchers...like I did eventually because I started to hate the headache of tubulars which was not allowing me to enjoy riding.

See this for how to do it: Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Tubular Tire Gluing

And this: www.cyclingnews.com news and analysis


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

VeldrijdenAddict said:


> mild soap and water. let dry. good to re-glue.


+1

I like to use a soft scrub brush to make sure most of the debris is gone.

There is going to be a dark line of base tape along the edges since that is exposed to the elements and impregnated with dirt. Don't sweat that.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I think the dirt he's talking about is ground in dirt from the ground after the tire rolled off, not the normal dirt found.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

froze said:


> Yes I did, yes we all did back then, and besides all base tape I've ever used was held to the tire by glue not sewed on unless they changed it in recent years which doesn't seem to be the case since they still sell glue on base tape.! There was no place to send our tires too. Just like on a rare occasion after going through both spares on a ride I had to pull the tire off and unstitch it small portion of the tire, pull a small section of the tube out and patch the sucker and put back and be riding in about an hour instead of walking for 3 or 4 hours. If your going to be messing around with tubulars then become an expert at it and do it all yourself. Otherwise use clinchers...like I did eventually because I started to hate the headache of tubulars which was not allowing me to enjoy riding.
> 
> See this for how to do it: Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Tubular Tire Gluing
> 
> And this: www.cyclingnews.com news and analysis


Oh right, I forgot that base tape is just glued on. What's the proper adhesive to glue it back on with?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

tjanson said:


> Oh right, I forgot that base tape is just glued on. What's the proper adhesive to glue it back on with?


I've been out of tubular contact for so long I had too look on the web for the glue names. But it appears that Vittoria Mastik, Pana Cement. I don't know if one is better then the other, but Vittoria use to be good and so was Velox but I'm not sure if they make it anymore.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks guys... used some detergent and glued it up... we'll see how she holds... now I am considering pulling my front and re-glueing before the weekend cause im all paranoid


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

adam_mac84 said:


> thanks guys... used some detergent and glued it up... we'll see how she holds... now I am considering pulling my front and re-glueing before the weekend cause im all paranoid


I had an old wise man show me how to repair and replace tubulars, and taught me well enough that I never had a tub come off, plus taught me how to repair one of the road should I run out of spares, that came in handy twice, but it's nothing different then repairing the tub at home. But I haven't done tubs in so many years there is no way I would go back, nor do I want to go back, but I would be afraid if I went bavk to using tubs that I would do something wrong and roll a tub off. And at 58 years old I've become allergic to pain and injuries so I try to avoid those things.

Anyway I hope you had a chance to review those web sites I gave you just in case you think you may have missed something.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

yes froze, thanks... i had found those on one of my searches previously as well... best out there... based on those pics my first glue job didn't have enough glue... i think i went through 3 4oz tubes for brand new rim/tubbie. Not enough glue up on the edge of the rim...

I think I will pull my front and glue it up tomorrow afternoon for my races sat/sun


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Also there is sealant out nowadays you probably already know about that seal tub leaks real fast, so fast you don't even know you had a leak! The foaming kind are the best because they will actually repair sidewall leaks whereas the liquid kind only seals the tread leaks. Vittoria, Geax Pit Stop, and Hutchinson Fast Air make the foaming kind, there may be other foaming ones I'm not aware of.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

froze said:


> ...there may be other foaming ones I'm not aware of.


Another I've heard good things about is caffelatex.

Cheers!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

goneskiian said:


> Another I've heard good things about is caffelatex.
> 
> Cheers!


I guess a word of warning...it's not to be dranked!! I saw that name I was laughing. Can't wait till some pot head drinks it and then sues the company for making him think it was coffee to drink.

Seriously, I liked the diagram of how the foaming action works vs non foaming ones.


----------

